# help file in win98se



## lilacxlady (Nov 21, 2004)

hello
ive updated win98se but now the help file is not working at all i downloaded the troubleshoot thing from on here and it all went haywire ive deleted that and now i get the message cannot open file %systemroot%/help/windows.chm

any help would be appreciated


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This issue can occur if the Windows.chm file is missing or damaged. To resolve this issue, extract a new Windows.chm file from your original installation disk.

If the folder C:\Windows\Options\Cabs exist in the computer, you can run SFC and select "Extract one file from the installation Disk". Type Windows.chm, click on Start. Extract the file from C:\Windows\Options\Cabs into the C:\Windows\Help folder.

If the folder C:\Windows\options\Cabs does not exist, you will need to extract this file from the Windows 98 installation CD, using the same method.


----------



## lilacxlady (Nov 21, 2004)

hello thank u for that i have extracted the file but i still cant get the trouble shooter to work any help would be appreciated


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats another 20 bucks. Go to Stat->Run, type SFC. This time select "Scan for missing or altered files". Using the same process above, extract a copy of any system file missing or altered found from the installation CD or the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder, which ever applies.


----------



## lilacxlady (Nov 21, 2004)

hello there i have done that still no joy if i knew the file to extract i think i would be ok
when i click start help contents troubleshooting i get using win 98 troubleshooter and contact microsft product support on the index part if i click anything with trblesht in it comes up with the page cannot be displayed
over to u bud


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This is a longshot! Extract the following files into the C:\Windows\Help folder:

Tshoot98.chm
Tshoot.ocx


----------



## lilacxlady (Nov 21, 2004)

hello

im sorry but i cannot find those two files on the win98se cd nor on the hard drive
any thoughts
regards


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

They should be part of the cabs folder, Win98_60.cab File and Win98_68.cab File.


----------



## lilacxlady (Nov 21, 2004)

done that its still not working now what


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

All I can give you is the contents of my C:\Windows\Help folder:

31USERS.CHM
98UPDATE.CHM
ACCESS.CHM
ACCESS.CNT
ACCESS.HLP
accessib.chm
accessib.cnt
accessib.hlp
ADODC98.CHI
ADODC98.CHM
AGT0409.HLP
AMOVIE.CHM
AMOVIE.HLP
APPS.HLP
AUDIOCDC.HLP
BATCH98.CHM
BNTS.DLL
BREP.CHM
BREP.CNT
BREP.HLP
CALC.CHM
CALC.CNT
CALC.HLP
CAMERA.CHM
CCHAT.CNT
CCHAT.HLP
CDPLAYER.CHM
CDPLAYER.CNT
CDPLAYER.HLP
chnscsvr.hlp
chsgfxcg.hlp
chtgfxcg.hlp
CLIPBOOK.CHM
CLIPBRD.CHM
CLIPBRD.CNT
CLIPBRD.HLP
CMCTL298.CHI
CMCTL298.CHM
CMCTL398.CHI
CMCTL398.CHM
COMCTL1.CNT
COMCTL1.HLP
COMCTL2.CNT
COMCTL2.HLP
COMM98.CHI
COMM98.CHM
COMMON.CHM
COMMON.HLP
CONF.CHM
CONF.CNT
CONF.HLP
connect.cnt
connect.hlp
dangfxcg.hlp
DAO35.CNT
DAO35.HLP
DATRPT98.CHI
DATRPT98.CHM
DBGRID96.CNT
DBGRID96.HLP
DBGRID98.CHI
DBGRID98.CHM
DBLIST98.CHI
DBLIST98.CHM
DCOMCNFG.CHM
DCOMCNFG.HLP
deugfxcg.hlp
DIALER.CHM
DIALER.CNT
DIALER.HLP
DIJOY.CHM
DIJOY.CNT
DIJOY.HLP
DISPLAY.HLP
DRVSPACE.CHM
DRVSPACE.CNT
DRVSPACE.HLP
DVDPLAY.CHM
DVDPLAY.CNT
DVDPLAY.HLP
DXDIAG.CHM
enggfxcg.hlp
enugfxCg.hlp
esmgfxcg.hlp
esngfxcg.hlp
espgfxcg.hlp
EUDCEDIT.CHM
FIND.CHM
fingfxcg.hlp
FLUPL.HLP
fragfxcg.hlp
frcgfxcg.hlp
FREECELL.CHM
FREECELL.CNT
FREECELL.HLP
GETSTART.CHM
HARDWARE.HLP
HPPLOT.HLP
HTMHLP98.CHM
HTMHLP98.CNT
HTMHLP98.HLP
HYPERTRM.CHM
HYPERTRM.CNT
HYPERTRM.HLP
HypertrmPE.cnt
HypertrmPE.hlp
icwdial.chm
ident.hlp
ieeula.chm
ieshared.chm
iesupp.chm
iewebhlp.chm
iexplore.chm
iexplore.chw
iexplore.hlp
IMGHELP.CNT
IMGHELP.HLP
IMGOCXD.CNT
IMGOCXD.HLP
IMGTASKS.CHM
IMGVIEW.CHM
INFINST.CHM
INFRARED.CHM
INFRARED.CNT
INFRARED.HLP
INTERWIZ.HLP
ISDN.HLP
itagfxcg.hlp
JETDEF35.HLP
JETERR35.CNT
JETERR35.HLP
JETSQL35.CNT
JETSQL35.HLP
jpngfxcg.hlp
korgfxcg.hlp
LICENSE.CHM
LICENSE.TXT
MACUSERS.CHM
MAGNIFY.HLP
MAPI98.CHI
MAPI98.CHM
MDS.CHM
MDS.CNT
MDS.HLP
MFCUIX.HLP
MMDRV.HLP
MMEDIA98.CHI
MMEDIA98.CHM
MOBSYNC.CHM
mobsync.hlp
MOUSE.CHM
MOUSE.CNT
MOUSE.HLP
MPLAYER.CNT
MPLAYER.HLP
mplayer2.cnt
mplayer2.hlp
mpsupp.hlp
MSBACKUP.CHM
MSBACKUP.CNT
MSBACKUP.HLP
MSCHRT98.CHI
MSCHRT98.CHM
MSCONFIG.CHM
msconfig.chw
MSCONFIG.CNT
MSCONFIG.HLP
MSHEARTS.CHM
MSHEARTS.HLP
MSIDENT.HLP
MSINFO32.CHM
msnauth.cnt
msnauth.hlp
msoe.chm
msoe.chw
msoe.hlp
msoeacct.hlp
MSPAINT.CHM
MSPAINT.CNT
MSPAINT.HLP
mstask.chm
mstask.hlp
MSWALLET.CHM
MTSHELP.CHM
NDSNP.CHM
NDSNP.CNT
NDSNP.HLP
NETWATCH.CHM
NETWATCH.CNT
NETWATCH.HLP
NETWORK.CHM
NETWORK.CNT
NETWORK.HLP
nldgfxcg.hlp
NM3BNTS.CHM
NMCHAT.CHM
NMWHITEB.CHM
norgfxcg.hlp
NOTEPAD.CHM
NOTEPAD.CNT
NOTEPAD.HLP
PACKAGER.CHM
PACKAGER.CNT
PACKAGER.HLP
PINGNAME.BAT
PINGNUM.BAT
plkgfxcg.hlp
PLUS.CHM
PLUS!.CNT
PLUS!.HLP
plyr_err.chm
PNPWHENU.HLP
POLEDIT.CHM
PROGMAN.CHM
PROGMAN.CNT
PROGMAN.HLP
ptbgfxcg.hlp
ptggfxcg.hlp
PWRMN.CHM
PWRMN.CNT
PWRMN.HLP
PWS.CHM
PWS_FLAG.GIF
PWS_MAIN.HTM
PWS_MSFT.GIF
PWS_SMAL.GIF
PWS_TITL.GIF
QFECHECK.HLP
ratings.chm
ratings.cnt
ratings.hlp
RDO98.CHI
RDO98.CHM
REGEDIT.CHM
REGEDIT.CNT
REGEDIT.HLP
RNAAPP.CHM
RNAAPP.CNT
RNAAPP.HLP
rusgfxcg.hlp
SECAUTH.HLP
SFC.HLP
SIGNIN.HLP
SNDVOL32.CHM
SNDVOL32.CNT
SNDVOL32.HLP
SOL.CHM
SOL.HLP
SOUNDREC.CHM
SOUNDREC.CNT
SOUNDREC.HLP
svegfxcg.hlp
SYSINF98.CHI
SYSINF98.CHM
SYSMON.CHM
SYSMON.CNT
SYSMON.HLP
TELNET.CHM
TELNET.CNT
thagfxcg.hlp
TSHOOT.OCX
TSHOOT98.CHM
TWEAKUI.CNT
TWEAKUI.HLP
UNIMDM.HLP
update.chm
update.cnt
UPDATE.HLP
USERS.CHM
USERS.HLP
VB5DEF.HLP
VBCMN96.CNT
VBCMN96.HLP
VBCMN98.CHI
VBCMN98.CHM
VBDEF98.CHI
VBDEF98.CHM
VEENDF98.CHI
VEENDF98.CHM
VPN.CHM
W98BASIC.CHM
W98MORE.CHM
W98NEW.CHM
W98TOUR.CHM
wab.chm
wab.hlp
WEBHELP.CHM
WELC98.CHM
WHATNEW.CHM
WHATNEW.CNT
WHATNEW.HLP
WINDOWS.CHM
windows.chw
WINDOWS.CNT
WINDOWS.HLP
WINFILE.CHM
WINFILE.CNT
WINFILE.HLP
WINHLP32.CNT
WINHLP32.HLP
WINMINE.CHM
WINPOPUP.CHM
WINPOPUP.CNT
WINPOPUP.HLP
wmerr.htm
wmplayer.chm
WORDPAD.CHM
WORDPAD.CNT
WORDPAD.HLP
WPWIZ.CNT
WPWIZ.HLP
WSCRIPT.HLP


Compare this list with the contents of the C:\Windows\Help folder, and see if there is a file missing. To produce a list of files in the C:\Windows\Help folder follow these steps:

Go to Start->Run, type Command and click OK. At the prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

Dir C:\Windows\Help /O /B>Contents.txt
Exit

You should now have a new icon in the desktop. Click on it and print.

Best of luck!


----------



## lilacxlady (Nov 21, 2004)

i hardly had anything in the help folder anyway i can now go into help ok but when i go into troubleshoot after restoring the 2 tshoot files when i click next i get a blank page back to square one lol


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Is due to the lack of a .CHM file. These are Compressed HTLM files, just as a web page. I am sure you don't want to reinstall Windows for this issue. Should you require assistance in troubleshooting your computer, just let us know.

Best wishes!


----------



## clone534 (Feb 18, 2005)

i am missing freecell.chm and freecell.hlp. what should i do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Win98_23.cab -> Freecell.chm

Win98_49.cab -> Freecell.hlp

Run SCF. Select Extract one file from the installation disk. Type the name of the file to be extracted. Extract from [Location of CABS folders], for example C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\Win98_23.cab if Freecell.chm, Save in C:\Windows\Help folder.

Same process for the Freecell.hlp, except the extract from should include the Win98_49.cab, rather than the Win98_23.cab folder.


----------



## Aaron02 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been looking desperately for a help file which you have on your computer. DBGrid96.hlp. I have looked every where and keep coming up empty or with old dead links. Could I get a copy of that file? The DBGrid32.ocx control is is my VB6 Pro/Visual Studio Tools, but not the help file.
Thanks


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Last January my system went down and I had to perform a clean Install, thus all Visual Basic files are gone. I am in the process of installing Visual Basic 6 within the next few days. I will keep you inform.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Here you go!


----------



## sixfeathers (Apr 16, 2005)

well i downloaded the 811630usa8 patch and returned to the help files and ran the troubleshooters and still get a blank page after the part where you answer the questions // any more ideas, at this point i will try anything. 

thanks


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't really understand this thread , cause it looks like it started November of 2004 by Lilacxlady and now a post today by someone else , but if it still is about help file not working you can go to the address and see if it's of any help. No pun intented.

http://www.5starsupport.com/faq/win95_98.htm#13-9


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

clone534 said:


> i am missing freecell.chm and freecell.hlp. what should i do?


you hijacker you.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Aaron02 said:


> I have been looking desperately for a help file which you have on your computer. DBGrid96.hlp. I have looked every where and keep coming up empty or with old dead links. Could I get a copy of that file? The DBGrid32.ocx control is is my VB6 Pro/Visual Studio Tools, but not the help file.
> Thanks


The above file was requestes by Aaron02 and I sent it in as a courtesy. This thread should be closed as no further feedback has been presented by the thread starter.


----------



## And1GT14 (May 31, 2003)

Hi, I was trying to restore a backup of win98 on a different computer and in the process of installing the backup program I realized that I have lost the win 98 cd and I have no other source to install the msbackup.chm file from. Is there anywhere I can get all the files needed to install the backup program?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Here is everything I have with MSBACKUP.


----------



## And1GT14 (May 31, 2003)

Thank you SOO much!!


----------



## And1GT14 (May 31, 2003)

apparently there are some extra .dll files needed to instal this component of system tools? do you by anychance have all of those too?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

And1GT14, open a new thread and explain in detail the issue. Also see if the following files exist in the computer and if so, let me know where are these located (Exact path):

Precopy1.cab
Precopy2.cab
Win98_46.cab

This is to identify if the installation files are still in the computer.

If no installation files are available, provide a list of files needed.

But open a new thread, as this belong to another user. You can always send me a private message and let me know the location of the new thread.


----------

